

Finally, A Guide To Hosting Your Website - jonhmchan
http://www.jonhmchan.com/blog/2014/4/28/finally-a-guide-to-hosting-your-website

======
jonhmchan
OP here, please let me know what may be confusing to readers - there are a lot
of topics covered very late last night.

~~~
drcongo
One minor nitpick to an otherwise useful guide. I'd suggest Github pages is
far from the easiest way for a novice to host their static site: Dropping it
into a Public folder on Dropbox would be way easier, and S3 would be easier
and more flexible.

